# Thermal Electric Cooling or Watercooling?



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I See that there are 2 ways of going about with cooling i have a Lian Li 60B i dunno if a water cooling system will fit in there anyway unless i for over another 200 dollars for the V1000+ versions unless you can provide me a alternate cheaper yet reliable case for watercooling .

anyways long story short i can't decide which to go with i have a Core 2 Duo 6600 2.4Ghz i want something that will help my gaming and keep my pc running tip top shape i only have the retail fan i recieved with the cpu and planning on maybe getting the Zalman CNPS9700LED or Ultra / ChillTec / Socket 939/775/AM2 / Thermal Electric CPU Cooler bothe come with a controller for adjusting the fan speed just that the ultra one is higher quality but more expensive. i can fork over the 150 to buy it though so if you were in my position would you go for watercooling or thermal electric cooling.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

unless you plan on some serious overclocking that zalman 9700 will be fine.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree that the zalaman make a great cooler and will keep your PC at a reasonable temp. 
I am a water cooling fan tho and depending on what kit you get can achieve great results. I have used a cheap water cooling kit and now moved up to a swiftech unit and i couldn't be happier


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Agreed with pharoah. Unless you're after 3.5GHz+ overclocking, stick with what you have, as it's healthy, cheap and fine for the system. :wink:


----------

